# Aprovechar compilaciones propias?

## mkmambrino

Hola a todos.

He leido en varios foros de Gentoo réplicas indagando sobre la posibilidad de utilizar binarios optimizados y ahorrarse el proceso de compilación.   :Razz:  Entiendo que el hecho de tener el mismo procesador que la máquina con la que se compiló orginiariamente dicho módulo no significa que se encuentre optimizado por completo, pero ...... ¿qué hay de utilizar los binarios que nosotros mismos compilamos en la primera instalación, de tal forma que podamos hacer tar's que después servirían para ahorrarnos todo el engorro de volver a instalar? ¿Es algo tan evidente y fácil que ni tan siquiera la gente lo comenta, (siendo así me gustaría que alguien me explicara como hacerlo) o por el contrario es algo inviable y complejo?...

En fin, que soy un poco manazas y aprendo tocando (como los niños!   :Twisted Evil:  ). Esto es algo que provoca que cada dos por tres tenga que reinstalar el sistema y ahora con Gentoo eso es algo que temo.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## BaSS

solo tienes q usar la opción -b cuando haces el emerge para que te cree un tar.bz2 y la próxima vez usa la opción --usepackage para usarlo. Leete la ayuda del emerge  :Smile: 

----------

